# i fell really hard on my chest



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Smells like ribs


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

There's all manner of things that can happen to your ribcage or the items within it. I'm no doctor. It really hurts when you crack a rib or mess with the intercostal tissues in there.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hannah-2004 said:


> so i was practiceing on the boardercross coarse and was coing on a roller and caught an edge and went flying foward about 14 ft and fell REALLY hard on my chest, shoulder stomach and was hardly able to breathe, i got the wind nocked out of me
> 
> and after i felt really dizzy i dont think i hit my head though, not sure though
> 
> ...


I did this almost to a t. Mine was...... Nearly catastrophic. Mine landed purely on my chest and ended with ruptured Adrenal gland, lacerated live, Large live hematoma and I separated all my ribs from the cartilage. Basically the fall compressed my chest so hard my ribs pulled off and pushed back in to my organs. That's the thing most people dont know. When you compress the chest as a whole everyone jumps to broken ribs but they can also just tear away from the cartilage. I tried to wait mine out, didn't know how bad it was until driving home I slumped over the steering wheel in pain and decided to go get checked out. AKA If ya got insurance I'd definitely get it looked at. I thoguht I was fine all the way until the doctor came in and was like we're taking you to ICU like right now. Stayed there on bed rest for a week.

Good news: If it's ribs, broken or separated or otherwise, you're likely not going to make it worse. Bad news: It's gonna be that bad for AGES. Ribs are one of the worst and longest heals. I couldn't properly move without severe pain for well over a month. I know I didn't ride again that season, not sure when the pain would have even been bearable enough to attempt it. But if you can there's not much reason not to short of a rib being super broken and puncturing a lung.


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

yeah


lab49232 said:


> I did this almost to a t. Mine was...... Nearly catastrophic. Mine landed purely on my chest and ended with ruptured Adrenal gland, lacerated live, Large live hematoma and I separated all my ribs from the cartilage. Basically the fall compressed my chest so hard my ribs pulled off and pushed back in to my organs. That's the thing most people dont know. When you compress the chest as a whole everyone jumps to broken ribs but they can also just tear away from the cartilage. I tried to wait mine out, didn't know how bad it was until driving home I slumped over the steering wheel in pain and decided to go get checked out. AKA If ya got insurance I'd definitely get it looked at. I thoguht I was fine all the way until the doctor came in and was like we're taking you to ICU like right now. Stayed there on bed rest for a week.
> 
> Good news: If it's ribs, broken or separated or otherwise, you're likely not going to make it worse. Bad news: It's gonna be that bad for AGES. Ribs are one of the worst and longest heals. I couldn't properly move without severe pain for well over a month. I know I didn't ride again that season, not sure when the pain would have even been bearable enough to attempt it. But if you can there's not much reason not to short of a rib being super broken and puncturing a lung.


 i mainely fell on the left side of my body mostly my chest ribs 

i was in the air for a good few seconds i was thinking hmm i wonder if ill get hurt :-(

i fell pretty hard on my chest, i dont know if ths makes sense but i heard my chest crashing on the ground


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hannah-2004 said:


> yeah
> 
> i mainely fell on the left side of my body mostly my chest ribs
> 
> ...


 ad i was not wearing a coat i was just wearing a thin sweat shirt


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hannah-2004 said:


> yeah
> 
> i mainely fell on the left side of my body mostly my chest ribs
> 
> ...


when u fell how hard did you fall and how? :-(


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've crashed so hard so many times... it's hard to piece it all back together lol. I've torn that intercostal tissue from overflexing the ribcage, and it hurt pretty bad in a general way. I've broken a few ribs and that hurts with a pinpointed, stabbing feeling. I'd really be most concerned with your organs. If you feel good enough to race than maybe you're good enough to... I'm not a doctor.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup twinsies on the falling. Mine was dead center of my chest on an edge catch going near full speed rather than on the left side like you. Instant wind knocked out of me took me a few minutes to gather myself and get back up to go down the mountain. Doctors equated my injuries to a relatively high speed collision in to a wall.

Again it's organs you gotta worry about. 3 days after, you're probably not dying at this point but I too was trying to do the wait it out on the couch game until something finally told me just go to the doctor somethings more off than it should be.But be honest with yourself do you actually feel like you COULD ride, or is it that you want to.

If you honestly feel like you could maybe tough it out to ride it's extremely unlikely you broke a rib or did anything too serious, likely more bruising than anything. Ribs are near debilitating like you mentioned a simple cough feels like getting stabbed. Ribs move every time you move which makes snowboarding with bad ribs like trying to throw with a broken arm.


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Yup twinsies on the falling. Mine was dead center of my chest on an edge catch going near full speed rather than on the left side like you. Instant wind knocked out of me took me a few minutes to gather myself and get back up to go down the mountain. Doctors equated my injuries to a relatively high speed collision in to a wall.
> 
> Again it's organs you gotta worry about. 3 days after, you're probably not dying at this point but I too was trying to do the wait it out on the couch game until something finally told me just go to the doctor somethings more off than it should be.But be honest with yourself do you actually feel like you COULD ride, or is it that you want to.
> 
> If you honestly feel like you could maybe tough it out to ride it's extremely unlikely you broke a rib or did anything too serious, likely more bruising than anything. Ribs are near debilitating like you mentioned a simple cough feels like getting stabbed. Ribs move every time you move which makes snowboarding with bad ribs like trying to throw with a broken arm.


lol im currently snowboarding with a broken and wrist


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hannah-2004 said:


> lol im currently snowboarding with a broken and wrist


*arm


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I thought that was you lol. You really want it.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Spleen is on the left. Probably ok since three days have passed.... you would be dead if it was still bleeding. As above, ribs and cartilage injuries hurt like fuck. If still hurts that bad, how likely are you to win a race? Take it easy.


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I thought that was you lol. You really want it.





WigMar said:


> I thought that was you lol. You really want it.


huh?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hannah-2004 said:


> lol im currently snowboarding with a broken and wrist


No comparison... I've snowboarded with broken arms and wrists lots. Couldn't begin to go down a basic hill with my ribs though.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a nurse, er I mean doctor
You should send me some pics of your chest
Then I'll be able to tell you exactly what you need
Don't worry it is strictly professional, cause I'm a doctor remember.

TT


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

You posted earlier this season about riding with a broken wrist, right? I'm just saying that your desire to ride is high. You really want to be out there shredding. I respect that. I've been riding with numerous injuries over the years. As a youngster, no one could tell me I wasn't going to ride. I've gotten more conservative with my health as I age. Take care of yourself out there.


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

Scalpelman said:


> Spleen is on the left. Probably ok since three days have passed.... you would be dead if it was still bleeding. As above, ribs and cartilage injuries hurt like fuck. If still hurts that bad, how likely are you to win a race? Take it easy.





timmytard said:


> I'm a nurse, er I mean doctor
> You should send me some pics of your chest
> Then I'll be able to tell you exactly what you need
> Don't worry it is strictly professional, cause I'm a doctor remember.
> ...


WTF?!!

ur not really a doc right?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hannah-2004 said:


> WTF?!!
> 
> ur not really a doc right?


Oh yeah, 100% a real doctor.
Strictly professional

TT


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

timmytard said:


> I'm a nurse, er I mean doctor
> You should send me some pics of your chest
> Then I'll be able to tell you exactly what you need
> Don't worry it is strictly professional, cause I'm a doctor remember.
> ...


this is a joke right?

ur not actually a doctor right? if u were a doc that would be really cool to have a docs advice


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

timmytard said:


> Oh yeah, 100% a real doctor.
> Strictly professional
> 
> TT


ok, what type of a dog are u? also what would u be able to see from a pic?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I wouldn't want to diagnose the wrong thing, you could be out for a much longer time & injure yourself further.
I can't give you any advice without seeing what's going on?

Dr. TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Dude, u a 10# of shit in a 5# bag. How long do you want to ride?


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

timmytard said:


> Well I wouldn't want to diagnose the wrong thing, you could be out for a much longer time & injure yourself further.
> I can't give you any advice without seeing what's going on?
> 
> Dr. TT


alright


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

huh?


wrathfuldeity said:


> Dude, u a 10# of shit in a 5# bag. How long do you want to ride?


?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hannah-2004 said:


> ok, what type of a dog are u? also what would u be able to see from a pic?


Oh my gawd, are you serious.
I can't believe you re second guessing his.
Guess you just don't want to snowboard sooner

It's a shame, you coulda gone to the top.
guess snowboarding just isn't that important to you?

Dr TT


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

timmytard said:


> Well I wouldn't want to diagnose the wrong thing, you could be out for a much longer time & injure yourself further.
> I can't give you any advice without seeing what's going on?
> 
> Dr. TT




when i look at my chest/belly it doesnt look bad bbut it sure feels bad, so how would you be able to see from a chest pic??

im confused 

sorry if im dum


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok there chicky poo.
You got a few rules you need to learn.

#1 Don't send pics of your chest to anyone, because someone says they're a doctor.
(Except me of course, cause I'm a professional).

#2 don't send pics of your chest to anyone yada yada yada.

Unless you're over 18 & are into that sort of thing.
Then by all means, fire away.

TT


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

timmytard said:


> Oh my gawd, are you serious.
> I can't believe you re second guessing his.
> Guess you just don't want to snowboard sooner
> 
> ...



also where do you want me to send the pics of my ribs? also what type of doc are u? 

thank you


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

timmytard said:


> Ok there chicky poo.
> You got a few rules you need to learn.
> 
> #1 Don't send pics of your chest to anyone, because someone says they're a doctor.
> ...


so your not really a doc?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hannah-2004 said:


> huh?
> 
> ?


u loosing yer shit. Sure you could ride, there is a risk you might not last very long. The conservative thing is to see a doc and back off riding til ur healed...so that you can ride longer.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hannah-2004 said:


> when i look at my chest/belly it doesnt look bad bbut it sure feels bad, so how would you be able to see from a chest pic??
> 
> im confused
> 
> sorry if im dum


I'm sure you chest & belly look fine.
I've been fuckin' whit chya.
I can't believe I was able to get so far with that
I wouldn't say dumb, but.......
Have you been conned into showing your chest before?

Chalk that up as a lesson learned. hopefully

TT


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

timmytard said:


> I'm sure you chest & belly look fine.
> I've been fuckin' whit chya.
> I can't believe I was able to get so far with that
> I wouldn't say dumb, but.......
> ...


i knew you arent a doc ?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hannah-2004 said:


> so your not really a doc?


No hannah banana.
I am not a doctor, although I have played doctor quite a few times.
Different circumstances though.

Dr TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hannah-2004 said:


> i knew you arent a doc ?


Yeah I know you did.
That's why I wasn't even going to look at the pics of your chest anyway.
So there.

Dr TT


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

timmytard said:


> I'm sure you chest & belly look fine.
> I've been fuckin' whit chya.
> I can't believe I was able to get so far with that
> I wouldn't say dumb, but.......
> ...





timmytard said:


> No hannah banana.
> I am not a doctor, although I have played doctor quite a few times.
> Different circumstances though.
> 
> Dr TT


btw im not that dumb to actulaly send u a pic before knowing what type of a doc u are and ur real name ?


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Dr. Michael C. Stuffinsyeh here but my friends call me, uh, nevermind. PhD in internal organs. Feel free to forward those pictures. Yours or anyone elses.


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

Crusty said:


> Dr. Michael C. Stuffinsyeh here but my friends call me, uh, nevermind. PhD in internal organs. Feel free to forward those pictures. Yours or anyone elses.


Bro This isn’t funny? I’m actually in pain rn


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

Crusty said:


> Dr. Michael C. Stuffinsyeh here but my friends call me, uh, nevermind. PhD in internal organs. Feel free to forward those pictures. Yours or anyone elses.



Your not a doctor your a phony teen boy that wants chest pics ?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hannah-2004 said:


> so i was practiceing on the boardercross coarse and was coing on a roller and caught an edge and went flying foward about 14 ft and fell REALLY hard on my chest, shoulder stomach and was hardly able to breathe, i got the wind nocked out of me
> 
> and after i felt really dizzy i dont think i hit my head though, not sure though
> 
> ...


Probably going to die, you have internal bleeding and your spleen is going to pop out your queef hole. Just let deaths sweet embrace engulf you.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Ribs take forever to heal and they are quite painful. Try sneezing. If indeed it is only a rib injury of some description, there is little you can do about it regardless so if you're up to riding, go for it. Racing is next level though, pretty sure I would be bailing on it.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

There's a chance you've cracked a rib. Which increases the chances of it breaking completely if you whack it again before it's healed, & that can result in all sorts of shit like punctured lungs. I wouldn't be getting back on a board without having x-rays first. 
I messed my ribs up in a windsurfing crash & the pain was out of this world. I always wear body armour when snowboarding now 'cos I don't want to go through that again. Hope you heal quick.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Seriously, OP, go to a doctor.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Seriously, OP, go to a doctor.


Concise, accurate and no fake MD credentials. Follow this advice and nothing else.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

They call Timmy Dr Love


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Probably going to die, you have internal bleeding and your spleen is going to pop out your queef hole. Just let deaths sweet embrace engulf you.


ur mean


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

Radialhead said:


> There's a chance you've cracked a rib. Which increases the chances of it breaking completely if you whack it again before it's healed, & that can result in all sorts of shit like punctured lungs. I wouldn't be getting back on a board without having x-rays first.
> I messed my ribs up in a windsurfing crash & the pain was out of this world. I always wear body armour when snowboarding now 'cos I don't want to go through that again. Hope you heal quick.


i feel a lil better today, btw what body armour did u get? i need some


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hannah-2004 said:


> so i was practiceing on the boardercross coarse and was coing on a roller and caught an edge and went flying foward about 14 ft and fell REALLY hard on my chest, shoulder stomach and was hardly able to breathe, i got the wind nocked out of me
> 
> and after i felt really dizzy  i dont think i hit my head though, not sure though
> 
> ...


UPDATE: i feel a lil tiny bit better today so i guess im fine

im gonna race 2day


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hannah-2004 said:


> UPDATE: i feel a lil tiny bit better today so i guess im fine
> 
> im gonna race 2day


Ya you don't have rib problems. You're sore nothing more then. This is the quintessential rate your pain scale issue.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Hannah-2004 said:


> i feel a lil better today, btw what body armour did u get? i need some


Demon FlexForce X D30.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> Ya you don't have rib problems. You're sore nothing more then. This is the quintessential rate your pain scale issue.


It's so hard to quantify pain as a number for me. It's really helpful for people trying to help you though. Everyone has a different scale, and that makes it really hard to help with issues like this over the internet. For those reading this in the future- when in doubt, get it checked out. Know your personal pain scale, and take care of the ones that hurt. More caution is better than less when it comes to internal injuries.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

WigMar said:


> It's so hard to quantify pain as a number for me. It's really helpful for people trying to help you though. Everyone has a different scale, and that makes it really hard to help with issues like this over the internet. For those reading this in the future- when in doubt, get it checked out. Know your personal pain scale, and take care of the ones that hurt. More caution is better than less when it comes to internal injuries.


Exactly what I meant. When I hear chest pain after a fall described as severe, explain the situation you go oh man I know that rib injury. But without having had one before or maybe having a lower pain tolerance what might sound like a severe injury may really just be some solid bruising, and meanwhile you might have times where some people might be like well I don't think it feels debilitating compared to what others describe so I must be fine. That's the route I took and how I ended up waiting to even think about seeing a doctor 6 hours after lacerating my liver.

If ya got insurance just get it checked out, if ya dont, well develop a really good groundwork of what type of pain can be responsible ignored and what others require attention.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hannah-2004 said:


> You are mean.


Fixed that for you. You're dumb.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

today the snow was slushy and it made me sad. Then my nose sunk, hooked an edge and I was very mad. I got back up and went down the hill because I’m pretty rad. I felt around my ribs to see and I was feeling rather glad!


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Hannah you make me smile. Last week I saw your thread asking why you suck at carving and how long it takes a noob to learn. This week your suffering horrific injuries prepping for your border cross race.

Your progression doesn’t add up ... I smell bullshit.

If your not full of shit then you’ve beat my record of learning how to rip in just a few days.

Or your an idiot hucking yourself, which is entirely possible because I’ve seen plenty of idiots huck it and pay the price. For your own benefit wear a helmet.

Or your just sitting on the coach playing. If that’s the case I commend you because you’ve got the room fooled into thinking you are serious.

If none of the above applies go see a doctor and don’t trust him. Why? Because they misdiagnose and internal bleeding can kill you on day two or three, up to ten days or so. It’s a really bad feeling when your dying, but I suspect you are not. You would not be able to type and focus. But keep an eye on it in case it gets worse. Have a family member watch you and make the call, you may not be in your right mind.


----------



## Hannah-2004 (Jan 1, 2020)

Paxford said:


> Hannah you make me smile. Last week I saw your thread asking why you suck at carving and how long it takes a noob to learn. This week your suffering horrific injuries prepping for your border cross race.
> 
> Your progression doesn’t add up ... I smell bullshit.
> 
> ...


btw i have gotton much better these past few weeks beacuse everyday i got for about 3-5 hrs. and yes i still kinda suck but im much better 


and my stomach and rips and chest still feel like shit but overall i think im feeling better


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> today the snow was slushy and it made me sad. Then my nose sunk, hooked an edge and I was very mad. I got back up and went down the hill because I’m pretty rad. I felt around my ribs to see and I was feeling rather glad!


Thanks for that, Longfellow.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hannah-2004 said:


> i knew you arent a doc ?


He's not a doctor! I am.

And I say you're ready for backflips.


----------



## Lira Stolons (Jan 7, 2020)

Hannah-2004 said:


> i feel a lil better today, btw what body armour did u get? i need some


hi Hannah,
Even if you feel better you should still go to a doctor, I’ve had things heal incorrectly because it felt better and I decided not to go and the older I get the more noticeable it is.
Either way I hope you feel better!
Lira


----------

